# can name song in ac/dc style before ac/dc exists



## marmo (Mar 2, 2018)

for example all right now by free 
thanks


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Status Quo - Down down (1975)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Nazareth - _Razamanaz_ (1973):






The Sensational Alex Harvey Band - _Framed_ (1972):


----------



## poodlebites (Apr 5, 2016)

Eddie will correct me if I'm wrong, but they got big influences from the Sharpies, a youth movement in Australia at the beginning of the 70's. Coloured Balls were the most known band of that movement:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Correct Lobby Lloyd and the Coloured balls would have been an influence, however AC/DC started out as a Glam rock Band .
I think their biggest influence was George and Harry from the Easybeats who produced all the early albums but also Angus and Malcolm were also memebers of the Marcus Hook band pre AC/DC


----------



## marmo (Mar 2, 2018)

another one? thanks


----------

